# What is the weirdest/most unusual thing you have seen camping-keep it clean!



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

My DH and I decided to go camping for a long weekend. We went close (MS) to home in order to get a good site. He took the camper and parked it at the site before he went to work on Friday. After work my daughter and I went down to the campground. We got there before he did we decided to walk around. While walking around, at one of the campsites, I saw a pickup truck pulled into a site. In the bed of the truck was a regular mattress and over the top of the cab, and covering the truck bed, was a screen tent. It was duck taped to the hood of the truck and along the edges of the truck to make a tight seal. They had stakes in the other end of the screen tent so it basically looked like they backed the truck up in to the tent and had a bed in the screen tent. :smack-head: I never seen anything like it!!!


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Speaking of "keeping it clean"....

I went into the shower house once and saw four adult feet under the door of the one shower stall. At first I thought it was something "romantic" and that I should go outside and wait to avoid having some poor fella be embarrassed about coming out of the ladies room shower with me there.

There were no other feet in the bathroom stalls, so the only two people in the shower house were those two people in the same shower stall.

After about 10 minutes two women came out through the door with wet hair. One looking to be in her 60's + and the other in her 40's.

I have tried many many ways to reason why they were in that shower stall together... at least as "cleanly" as possible!!!


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

I was camping alone one night, near a lake in central Oklahoma. The place was called the Stinchcomb Wildlife refuge. It was a pretty large area on the outside of Oklahoma City with a river winding through it and dense undergrowth. I spent an enormous amount of time out there by myself, or with a friend. I've seen everything from satanic orgies to what one of my friends hysterically recalls as a bigfoot. I'm not sure what it was actually. But one night, while sitting on the bank of the river, I noticed this peculiar light in the sky. It suddenly came streaking low in the sky, just over the tree tops of the refuge. It had a strange green tint to it, and the flaming ball was spitting out all kinds of smoke and steam. It crashed without ceremony just over the trees about a half mile in, on the otherside of the river. A green meteorite. Fascinating. It was far to dark and dangerous to attempt a crossing and search, so I just continued cooking my Walmart bought chicken and listening to the woods. I hadn't noticed it, but at some point over the next two hours, a very distinct green haze had appeared over the trees where the meteorite had landed, and was oozing out of the woods at the tree line and dropping into the river there. My fire was long since out, with only a few lively coals left. And I was glad for it. I realized that I was glad because I didn't get a good feeling about that area a half mile down stream. And I was glad the fire was out so I couldn't be seen from there. I watched it a while longer, before extracting myself and my gear to the road a mile or so away. My friends and I never found the stone. It crashed in an area where everything grows from a swamp in three feet of water. My friends tell me it was "swamp gas". It could be seen from the lake where people were gathered partying and such. That didn't explain the green tint of it as it came streaking into the refuge. But I let it go. I used to tube that area quite a bit fishing. But not anymore. I never did like that area after that night. Weird. And that is the weirdest thing I have seen while camping....I think....lol. X


----------

